# can I use an *OWNED* HD DVR without HD service?



## tonkatoy (Nov 12, 2010)

I would like to upgrade my Phillips DSR-704 receiver to something capable of playing the MP3 files on my computer. I do not currently own a HD TV and am not sure when I will upgrade (certainly not within the next 2 years). It seems the only DirecTv DVRs that support an ethernet connection are the HD models (if I'm mistaken, I'd love to hear about it!)
If I were to buy and OWN a HD receiver from, say, somewhere like E-bay; could I activiate it as a replacement for my current DVR without upgrading to a HD programming package? I've seen the answer be "No" in regards to leased receivers but nothing about owned receivers.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

tonkatoy said:


> I would like to upgrade my Phillips DSR-704 receiver to something capable of playing the MP3 files on my computer. I do not currently own a HD TV and am not sure when I will upgrade (certainly not within the next 2 years). It seems the only DirecTv DVRs that support an ethernet connection are the HD models (if I'm mistaken, I'd love to hear about it!)
> If I were to buy and OWN a HD receiver from, say, somewhere like E-bay; could I activiate it as a replacement for my current DVR without upgrading to a HD programming package? I've seen the answer be "No" in regards to leased receivers but nothing about owned receivers.


No, own or lease, they require an active subscription. Similarly, and owned or leased sat box with the AM21 add-on for OTA will not function if not active and payments up to date.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Wouldn't an owned R22 work? It is seen as an SD box, but does have the required hardware. Biggest catch would be getting a different box if it went bad, that didn't have Ethernet, and if you got an HD TV later, just the R22 wouldn't allow HD service. You'd have to get another HD receiver for HD capability on both boxes.

Hasan, I don't think he's talking about not having a valid DirecTV account, just not having HD service.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

tonkatoy said:


> I do not currently own a HD TV and am not sure when I will upgrade (certainly not within the next 2 years).


I had no idea that someone like you existed. :eek2:


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> Wouldn't an owned R22 work? It is seen as an SD box, but does have the required hardware. Biggest catch would be getting a different box if it went bad, that didn't have Ethernet, and if you got an HD TV later, just the R22 wouldn't allow HD service. You'd have to get another HD receiver for HD capability on both boxes.
> 
> Hasan, I don't think he's talking about not having a valid DirecTV account, just not having HD service.


Good point, I missed that completely! Thanks for catching that.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> Wouldn't an owned R22 work? It is seen as an SD box, but does have the required hardware. Biggest catch would be getting a different box if it went bad, that didn't have Ethernet, and if you got an HD TV later, just the R22 wouldn't allow HD service. You'd have to get another HD receiver for HD capability on both boxes.
> 
> Hasan, I don't think he's talking about not having a valid DirecTV account, just not having HD service.


Good luck finding an "owned" R22.........


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

texasbrit said:


> Good luck finding an "owned" R22.........


I have 2 of them. I was thinking the same thing on the R22 when I read this but then read it again and it said a HD DVR. Even though the R22 is HD capable D* does not view it as a HD DVR. Yes it would work in situation but technically it is not a HD DVR. SD with HD capabilities.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

texasbrit said:


> Good luck finding an "owned" R22.........


Gee, I wonder if anyone on the forum might have any they would sell? :grin:


----------



## raoul5788 (May 14, 2006)

matt1124 said:


> Gee, I wonder if anyone on the forum might have any they would sell? :grin:


How is it that you have an HR24-100, an HR24-500, and an H24-700 all owned? Did you exchange the HRs for owned tivos? What about the H24? Just curious you know!


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

raoul5788 said:


> How is it that you have an HR24-100, an HR24-500, and an H24-700 all owned? Did you exchange the HRs for owned tivos? What about the H24? Just curious you know!


Not that hard. Either he works for D* and got them and they are owned units, bought them from someone that works for D* that owned them, or traded in owned units that were replaced with the recievers in question.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

With the "free HD for 2 years" deal, you would not pay extra for HD service (and in 2 years, the packages may be different). When I watch a HD channel on my SD TV, it still looks a lot better than the equivalent SD channel.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

joshjr said:


> Not that hard. Either he works for D* and got them and they are owned units, bought them from someone that works for D* that owned them, or traded in owned units that were replaced with the recievers in question.


Yep.


----------

